

“Add Analytics” is a Terrible Requirement - pgroves
http://designbyrobots.com/2011/01/31/add-analytics-is-a-terrible-requirement/

======
TWAndrews
It's not really a requirement, any more than "Add a user interface" would be a
requirement. It describes a perceived need (which could be real or marketing
created) that ought to be broken down into specific requirements.

Most people/companies don't have any idea what can be done with their data or
how it would help their business, and as such, aren't in the position to
formulate clear requirements. Saying "I want to add analytics" is just
shorthand for "I've got a lot of data, some of which I suspect could be
valuable and want to start doing something with it."

